# Calcium and snails



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I do this as a way of trying to avoid calcium issues in the inverts I have. I have pure dolomite calcium/magnesium tablets from the pharmacy. I either poke them under plants or throw them in for the inverts. 

I find my snails and shrimps gravitate to it and eat the whole thing over a couple days, the snails especially. 

you think this is okay? I have been doing it for a while in all my tanks.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I've fed snails caltrate pills as long as I've been keeping them. I also add it into their snail cookies that I make them now and again as well. While I'm not sure of the exact product you are speaking it doesn't sound too much different from what I do.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I also put in calcium pills (or half a calcium pill) from time to time. It helps keep the calcium out of the water since my fish prefer soft water, and the snails seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Katalyst, have a recipe or recipe you are willing to share? I am all for giving my fish, shrimp, snails, kumquats a varied diet.

So I have been a good snail mother then. I was wondering if this was bad or not.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Kumquats?

You can just buy calcium supplements at any pharmacy.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Kumquat is a type of orange.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Melody's bottom bites are what I usually buy for all my shrimp, snails and livebearers and pleco's and everyone goes nuts for them. No work and no death smell in my kitchen lol.

http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/ClassAuction/index.php?a=2&b=1093

Here is also an extensive link to some homemade foods.

http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12&highlight=baby+bottom+bites


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Kumquat is a type of orange.


Oh, I know that kumquat is a kind of citrus -- I thought it was some new common name for a fish that I hadn't heard before!  

I use the water taken from my tank when I do water changes to water my house plants. They all do very well.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, kat. I am bookmarking that site. Thanks a lot!!! it makes me feel excited!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Kat I tried a recipe... wow, I see what you mean my the stink of death. I used smelt and boy it smelt. I am hoping my husband doesn't notice, he'd groan.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Kat I tried a recipe... wow, I see what you mean my the stink of death. I used smelt and boy it smelt. I am hoping my husband doesn't notice, he'd groan.


Which is why when I'm feeling lazy I buy them from Melody. When hubby is away for work for a few days is usually when I make it myself. The smell of death means you're doing it right though! Just don't cook them on too high of a temp. or the food with loose its nutritional value through too much heat processing.

And off topic, fish food companies are now starting to offer no heat or low heat processed foods. Its definately worth looking into.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I did not actually boil it. I took some of the veggie mix out of the bowl and into another bowl and heated that up and mixed the gelatin in then I blended it into the bowl of stink. I smell fish everywhere though. I need a shower now. heh. I everything is outside chilling now. I'd put it in the fridge but I have a half a pigs aft in there that I need to cut up later into usable portions.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks for posting this .....something i didnt know .
So we can just go to drug store and get any calcium pills?
OH i have to mail something i shall get some tomorrow ...
any suggestion on a brand .
tyvm sunstar something i never would have taught of !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am using Safeguard. 100% dolomite


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OTC calcium pills: I just buy whatever's cheapest. I use them myself, so I know they're OK for the snails too.


----------

